# انا مش مصدق ان مفيش حد بيفهم في الجهاز ده



## ahmednoor (26 فبراير 2007)

يا جماعه يعني محدش رد علي
هو مافيش غير واحد بس بيفهم في الdiathermy
انا مستغرب.لان الجهاز ده موجود في كل المستشفيات و في كل غرفة عمليات ومن اكتر الاجهز اللي بتحتاج صيانة.
الجهاز اسمه
diathermy
او electrosurgical unit 
او جهاز الكي الكهربائي















































اكد فيه حد اشتغل قبل كد في الجهاز ده

















و السؤال تاني عايز التصميم التفصيلي لل power amplifier في الجهاز


----------



## medical-eng (26 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخوي احمد نور
شنو تحب تعرف عن الجهاز ؟ انا اعرف له واشتغلت عليه بالكلية واهم عمليتين بهالجهاز cut & coagulation
قولي شنو تحب عرف عنه وانا حاضرة


----------



## Biomedical (27 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أخي الكريم ،

من المؤكد أنك بحاجة للكثير من المعلومات عن ESU (وحدة الجراحة الكهربائية) ، أقترح عليك بالبحث عن Service Manual لهذه الجهاز وسوف تجد فيه الكثير من التفاصيل عن التصميم الالكتروني للجهاز .

لا أخفيك سرا بأني أملك أحد هذه المصادر ، وكنت أتمنى أن أشارك جميع الأعضاء بهذه الموارد المفيدة جدا ، ولكن مع الأسف الشديد المساحة المتاحة لتحميل الملفات في المنتدى محدودة !

أعتذر عن عدم تمكني من مساعدتك بالشكل المطلوب ، و أتمنى من جميع الأعضاء تقديم يد العون ومساعدتك في الحصول على إجابة وافية .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## biomed (28 فبراير 2007)

*سوف اقوم في وقت لاحق بتحميل ملف لجهاز*

Force Valleylab - Tyco healthcare

لمعلوماتك اخي : هنالك فرق شاسع في تصميم هذه الاجهزة وذلك بحسب استخداماتها,فمثلا في الجاسترولوجي الاجهزه تؤدي نفس المهمة للاجهزة في غرف العمليات ولكن تردد RF 
يختلف


----------



## ahmednoor (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا للاخ biomed:75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: 

و الرجاء سرعه التحميل:4: :4: :4: :4: 

ولو كان الملف كبير ياريت ارسال دائره power supply فقط


----------



## biomed (2 مارس 2007)

*For you Mr. Abohmeed*

See the attached JPG , I can't scan the A3 schema but I can as you 
see capture by my phone camera please merge the two pictures on the A&B point and print it on A3 papaer you will get the full schematic view
Wallaho howa almowafeq


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (2 مارس 2007)

معذرة مش فاهم اى حاجة فى الموضوع ده


----------



## biomed (2 مارس 2007)

*To Mr. Abohmeed - Attention*

Take my advise - Repairing the power switching supply is not the best way to save money I 'm very familiar with this kind of repair , I suggest you buying the POWER SUPPLY BOARD inspite of your good repair you will notice in few days the ESU will be total lost "All the PCB'S burned" then you can use just the CASE hahahahha.." I did it on the past with two ESU's


----------



## ahmednoor (2 مارس 2007)

:77: :77: :77: :77: :77: مشكور للاخ biomed علي المساعده:13: :13: :13: :13: 

و يارت تبعتلي دائره power amplifier :81: :81: :81: 

و كنت عايز اسأل هل كل الاجهزه switched power amplifier , or linear power 
amplifier


----------



## biomed (2 مارس 2007)

*The major systems has the switched method*

all the big companies manufactures use the switching for best devices design Less big PCB mor cpmpact system
what did you mean "power amplefier" did you mention to the RF high voltage generator
all the power supply+RF contains at least 12 sub application you must explain your self - I think you mean the Ocillator board?


----------



## ابن المدينة (2 مارس 2007)

والله الى الان ما درسنا هذا الجهاز اسف لعدم المشاركة


----------



## وسام حاج (3 مارس 2007)

*electrosurgical units*

السلام عليكم:
فيمايلي ملف عن وحدات الجراحة الكهربائية و هو بصيغة pdf الا انه لن يعمل الا على برنامج acrobat reader v3.01 حصرا كما يجب تأخير تاريخ الحاسب الى ما قبل العام 2000
و لكن يمكن تشغيل الملف على برنامج acrobat reader v6 وذلك بعد القيام بنسخ الملف الثاني المرفق xpire.api الى مجلد plugins في برنامج
acrobat reader v6 me أي بشكل افتراضي الى الموقع
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0 ME\Reader\plug_ins
كما يجب تأخير تاريخ الحاسب الى ما قبل العام 2000
نرجو الفائدة للجميع


----------



## احمد حاكم (3 مارس 2007)

اريد برامج لرسم دوائر التبريد والتكييف وبرامج للدوائر الكهربيه للتبريد والتكييف


----------



## ahmednoor (4 مارس 2007)

ردا علي الاخ biomed :56: :56: :56: :56: 

انا اقصد RF high voltage generator

انا مكنتش بقول علي هذا الاسم علشان فيه ناس كثيره لا تفهمه

بس ما شاء الله واضح ان انت فاهم الجهاز كويس اوي 

الرجاء الرد :7: :7: :7: :7: وشكرا:14: :14: :14: :14: :14:


----------



## ahmednoor (4 مارس 2007)

ردا للأخ وسام الحاج --مشكور اخي الكريم علي المساعده:14: :14: :14: :14: 

ولكن للاسف انا جربت علي version 7 and 5 و لا يعمل:80: :80: :80: 
واضح انه محتاج 3.01 او 6 كما قلت ولكن للاسف انا بحث ولا يوجد اي منهما
ياريت لو عندك رابط التحميل لاي واحد منهما تكتبه :55: :55: :55: 

ولك جزيل الشكر:13: :13: :13: :13: :13: 

وياريت اي حد تاني عنده معلومات يقدر يفيدني يبعاتها و شكرررررررا:80: :80: :80: :80:


----------



## ahmednoor (4 مارس 2007)

:80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: 


للاسف انا جربت علي version 7 and version 5 لكن واضح ان لازم version 3.01 or 6
:82: :82: :82: 


ياريت لو عندك رابط التحميل للبرنامج لان انا مش لاقي اي version منهما

ولك جزيل الشكر:14: :14: :14: :14:


----------



## MARWA_BME (4 مارس 2007)

مسالخير للجميع
سيد biomed شكر كتير لمعلوماتك,, انا مشروعي التخرج عن ESUوهلا بنشتغل بالعملي ادا في عندك مخطط تفصيللي للدائره الرجاء مساعدتي بها
وشكرا مره تانيه؟؟


----------



## وسام حاج (4 مارس 2007)

*رد على الأخ ahmadnoor*

السلام عليكم:
لقد قمت بتشغيل الملفات على acrobat 7 , acrobat5 وقد نجحت الطريقة المذكورة سابقاً
أخي الكريم قم بالخطوات التالية:
1- بعد فك ضغط الملف xpire.zip تحصل على الملف xpire.api
2- قم بنسخ الملف xpire.api الى مجلد plugins في برنامج acrobat أي الى المسار التالي:
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\plug_ins
3- قم بتأخير تاريخ الحاسب الى 1999
4- افتح الملفات المرفقة و ستعمل باذن الله
نرجو الفائدة و أن تجد ما يفيدك


----------



## وسام حاج (5 مارس 2007)

*رد على الأخ ahmadnoor*

السلام عليكم:
أعتذر منك لأن الملفات لم تعمل على acrobat 7 و لكن لله الحمد تمكنت من اصلاح الملفات بواسطة برنامج pdf creator وهي الآن جاهزة لتعمل على أي acrobat


----------



## biomed (5 مارس 2007)

*I hope you will "be screwed" aroud this pics*

Regretfully , I can't scan the A3 papers I have at least 9 schematics
This 3 pics showing ONE method used the MONOPOLAR pencile the Bipolar is similar the principle is the same as the monopolar


----------



## ahmednoor (5 مارس 2007)

شكرا للاخ وسام حاج و الاخ biomed علي مساعدتهم
:12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: 
:77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

موضوع متكامل من الاعضاء الكرام


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------

